# Some of my keepers from current litters...



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I debated putting this in current litters or new & existing mice... well, I decided here... here are my current keepers from current litters (about 3 1/2 weeks now)::

My keeper buck:









My keeper does:


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

They are lovely! I especially like that buck.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what the cutoff for age is supposed to be before the photos of meeces should be put in New and Existing instead of Current Litters.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Thank ya! 

I have to wonder, moustress! I didn't see it anywhere... I think the most important question here is: Where do we post pictures of the non-existent mice?


----------

